# american Collie



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

What a beautiful dog, but I have a question, what is a American Collie? Is it any different than a Rough Collie?

Also, what kind of dog is the white one?

Really nice looking dogs though, you must be super proud


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

There are scottish Collies and Us-line Collies.
This dog is from the kennel Colliehof- Family in germany, which breeds Us-line Collies.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks, that was probably a dumb question I asked and really it should of occurred to me. Is there much difference between Scottish and American Bloodlines?

As a child I had a neighbor who had a Collie, they referred to his breed as a "Scotch Collie", I assume they must of been referring to him as coming from Scottish bloodlines.


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

The Us line Collies looks like Lassie. The scottish has more hair. 
scottish collie








us-line collie


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

tomorrow, I can show more pictures from Bessy. But now it's 23:50 o'clock in germany


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

if you have got questions, you can write me. I will answer tomorrow. ok?


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The US line Collies I see are much rougher than what you showed (the roughs)


These are american line Collies
(BOB at westminster)


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

What is your what dog? It sure looks like a canaan in those pics!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

The OP is in Germany, I get the feeling the terminology is different there. 

Scotch collie can also be used to differentiate between collies and border collies, in the US at least.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

trumpetjock said:


> What is your what dog? It sure looks like a canaan in those pics!


Do you mean white dog? lol

Yeah there's a difference in breed type (praticularly the head and coat) between US collies and European collies. The US ones have that longer nose, less stop and usually less coat. 

Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

you have a beautiful collie!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> What is your what dog? It sure looks like a canaan in those pics!


Um that's a GSD definitely not a Canaan lol


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Um that's a GSD definitely not a Canaan lol


That's a white gsd? the snout looks way too long and narrow to be gsd. Even after you say it's a gsd when I look at it... I don't see ANY gsd in that dog at all.

On the other hand this:










looks alot like this:


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

its a GSD in Europe. the Op is german? or dutch...one of the two..


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> its a GSD in Europe. the Op is german? or dutch...one of the two..


European GSD's don't suddenly attain long narrow muzzles. German GSDs retain a ton of bone. If that is a white GSD, it is not a very good specimen of any nations lines.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

she said it was. GSDs arent my breed so im not one to make that call.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> she said it was. GSDs arent my breed so im not one to make that call.


Well then I guess it's a GSD. I just resent having my question about it being a canaan basically laughed at. It clearly looks quite similar to one.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> Well then I guess it's a GSD. I just resent having my question about it being a canaan basically laughed at. It clearly looks quite similar to one.



there's a possibility something got lost in translation though. i posted to her thread about malinois and when she quoted me, the quotes were in..german i guess?


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

[QUOTE = trumpetjock; 735045] Was ist dein Hund, was? Es sieht so aus, wie sicher ein Kanaan in die Bilder [/ quote]

It's a white shepherd.


----------

